# 4x2x2 for a baby tegu?



## ebola (Feb 16, 2013)

I remember reading somewhere that a baby tegu can get stressed if in too large of an enclosure. I currently have my red tegu in a cage that is 30"x15"x15" but am wondering if I should just move it straight up to a 4'x2'x2' cage I have. I know the bigger one isn't huge but would that be big enough to stress it out? I will used the bigger cage as I build the final sized cage while it grows. I can definitely keep it in the smaller one until it gets a bit bigger but let me hear some of your opinions. My tegu is probably about 12" long.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 16, 2013)

He'll be fine in that size cage. If he feels the need to hide he will burrow for security.


----------



## ebola (Feb 16, 2013)

Strange_Evil said:


> He'll be fine in that size cage. If he feels the need to hide he will burrow for security.



Awesome thanks for the quick response. I will just immediately move it to the bigger cage, hopefully it will last it a bit so I can get a bigger one built!


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 16, 2013)

ebola said:


> Strange_Evil said:
> 
> 
> > He'll be fine in that size cage. If he feels the need to hide he will burrow for security.
> ...



Mine was only in a 55gal till he was 16 inches long then moved to his 6footer never stressed him out


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 16, 2013)

Yea, I've noticed that tegus do not stress out as fast as other reptiles. My little guy was a eating machine from day one right out of the box. I started mines off in a 55g as well and from day 1 he was Basking without a Care in the world.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 16, 2013)

Same here

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## leosbybam (Feb 16, 2013)

I put my little guy in s 6ft cage when she was still a little green head...She would just come n go as she pleased...no issues with her.I think the stress comes when owners start reaching in and forcing the tegu to be handled...


----------



## Dirtydmc (Feb 17, 2013)

Deter has been pretty good since I got him. Started in a 55 gallon and was cohabing witha columbian tegu over three times his size. No issues. Now he is in a 6x4x3 enclosure. never had any stress issues. Even is ok with the cats coming in and out of his house. For the most part his enclosure is left open. he comes and goes as he pleases.


----------

